# Need help w/bose sub!



## rtyard2000 (Nov 11, 2005)

My sub will stop randomly and lately I have only pushed/pulled the small wiring harness that is located right next to the sub and it will hit for a short period of time. I opening the covering and in it is a small chip/board. Is it possible that I need a new one? Has anyone ever experienced the same thing?


----------



## jjacker2004 (Aug 28, 2005)

rtyard2000 said:


> My sub will stop randomly and lately I have only pushed/pulled the small wiring harness that is located right next to the sub and it will hit for a short period of time. I opening the covering and in it is a small chip/board. Is it possible that I need a new one? Has anyone ever experienced the same thing?


hey i got the same problem mine cuts in and out have no clue what the problem is


----------



## 14psisupra (May 2, 2005)

jjacker2004 said:


> hey i got the same problem mine cuts in and out have no clue what the problem is


had the same problem but bypassed the harness and amped the stock sub, but the back deck rattled badly, that sub will actaully put out a good sound though


----------



## rtyard2000 (Nov 11, 2005)

Can you please advise how to do that? Everyone else from shops and dealerships say that you cannot buy that part alone and have to buy the amp, sub and board all together and that is about $500.


----------



## 14psisupra (May 2, 2005)

well i already had a sub and amp hooked up in my car so i just took the bottom of the bose sub off from inside the trunk, it ends up being 2 wires so i ran my amp wires to them, it cant handle much power and the deck rattles alot, if you have an amp already just get a sub and dont worry about the stock one


----------



## rtyard2000 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks. The car already has an OEM amp. Are you saying to run the wires from the stock amp directly to the OEM sub and bypass that computer board/restrictor?


----------



## 14psisupra (May 2, 2005)

no, i bypassed it with another amp from a previous system, blew my sub, so i turned the amp WAY down and amped the stock bose


----------



## rtyard2000 (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, I figured it out, and it gets down to the basics. Turns out all it was is the fuse for the speaker itself. So whoever else has this problem, please check your fuses so you don't go through $$ and agony!


----------

